# Fine Needle Aspiration billing question???



## Stonebr (Feb 26, 2009)

Help! 
The patient has multiple nodules of the Thyroid. 
The physician did 6 fine needle aspirations (10022). Should we bill for 6 units, or 1 unit since the needle is going in once and manipulated to different areas of the Thyroid?


----------



## kfulmer (Feb 26, 2009)

*Fna*

Unfortunately you can only bill once, unless you do a core biopsy with a FNA, however, documentation needs to support that situation.


----------



## Stonebr (Feb 26, 2009)

K, Thank you for the clarification. I was leaning that way but still had doubt.


----------



## Stonebr (Feb 26, 2009)

K, One other question? Is there any documentation anywhere that I could reference for the doubters. Thanks again.


----------



## ajhernandez (Feb 26, 2009)

*FNA - dispute*

If the six nodules are non-communicating and distinct/separate nodules AND 6 separate accesses were performed, you may code for each plus one unit of imaging guidance, if performed and documented.  See Society of Interventional Radiology. Also - we can no longer code for FNA and core biopsy of same lesion unless the FNA biopsy was determined to be inadequate for dx.
AJ




Stonebr said:


> Help!
> The patient has multiple nodules of the Thyroid.
> The physician did 6 fine needle aspirations (10022). Should we bill for 6 units, or 1 unit since the needle is going in once and manipulated to different areas of the Thyroid?


----------



## kfulmer (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes, I agree with aj, I have never seen 6 punctures yet! Dr Z is a good reference also.


----------

